# How can I edit a binary file



## sloan_mini (Dec 17, 2007)

I am attempting to open a file via the command line with vi.  The file is apparently a binary file.  I cant edit it is there another application that I should open this file with, possibly in the GUI?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 17, 2007)

Is this a .bin file? Those can usually be opened in OS X by double-clicking them.
(or more about the file if not - what kind of binary file is it supposed to be?_


----------



## sloan_mini (Dec 17, 2007)

This is a file that is meant to be edited with a text editor for EMC Retrospect Backup Software.  I do not believe that it is a .bin.  The icon shows it as a script, which it is.  The script is invoked when the backup fails, The system generates an e-mail to the addresses listed in this script.

Thanks


----------



## Viro (Dec 17, 2007)

What you need is a hex editor. 0xED is a pretty good one that I use.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 17, 2007)

Do you have Retrospect installed? I would think it comes with an editor if it has special needs for it. (otherwise I'd probably just use vim or e.g. Smultron)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/13108
http://downloads.zdnet.co.uk/0,1000000375,39178537s,00.htm
http://downloads.zdnet.co.uk/0,1000000375,39178888s,00.htm


----------



## sloan_mini (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes I have Retrospect installed.  I was able to find and use 'Script Editor' which was already installed.

I edited my script but it is not working.  I know nothing about Apple Script.  I called EMC, they do not support Apple Scripting.  They suggested I call Apple.
I followed the EMC User Guide / Manual exactly.

I suspect the problem is with the invocation of the Mac mail client program.  EMC said that Mac Users use about one of four e-mail clients and that could be where my problem is.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 18, 2007)

And Apple would not support AppleScripting either except maybe in enterprise configurations.
Could the person who sent it to you send a copy in zipped format? Maybe the file resource forks went missing...


----------

